# Haltbarkeit von eingefrorenem Aal



## Fullestipper (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

wie lange kann man eingefrorenen Aale verwenden?
Ich habe die Aale seit Anfang  August eingefroren und
möcchte sie nun auftauen und Räuchern.
Evtl. kennt jemand ja eine Haltbarkeitstabelle von
eingfrorenem Fisch.
Im voraus besten Dank für eure Hilfe.


Euer neues Mitglied im Anglerboard

Fullestipper


Andi
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2003)

Man sollte fetthaltige Fische wie Aale relativ schnell verwerten - ob geräuchert oder so gegart.
Ein halbes Jahr dürfte nach meiner Ansicht die Obergrenze sein.
Habe das aber noch nie mit Aal probiert, da ich nicht gezielt auf Aal angle und die paar immer sofort frisch in der Pfanne landen.


----------



## masch1 (28. Dezember 2003)

Hi Fullestipper
Willkommen im Anglerboard:z :z 

Wie Thomas schon sagte max. 6 Monate für Fettreichen Fisch ab da fängt das Fett an tranig zu werden ich versuch sogar die Aale nach 3 Monaten zu verwerten


----------



## schlot (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Fullestipper,
welcome on Board!

zu deinen Aalen, denke mal die kannst du noch beruhigt räuchern, hab im November auch welche vom Sommer geräuchert waren alle ok.


----------



## kämml (28. Dezember 2003)

#h Grüss dich Fullestripper #h


hab meine Aale im Juli gefangen und zu weihnachten geräuchert waren alle schwer in ordnung. Geschmacklich kein unterschied festzustellen.

  wie schon erwähnt je kürzer desto besser  
       ist aber mit Forellen oder Äschen ebenso


----------



## Fullestipper (29. Dezember 2003)

Vielen Dank an euch alle für die
schnellen Rückantworten.
Ich werde die " Schlängler" so
schnell wie möglich räuchern.

Ich wünsche euch allen einen
guten Rutsch in das Jahr 2004
und allerseits Petri Heil.

Fullestipper


Andreas


----------



## chippog (9. Januar 2004)

wenn die geräuchert werden, mag es ja noch gehen. andere zubereitungsarten lassen allerdings ranzigkeit ehr durchkommen. fastregel, fetter fisch, wie aal, hering, makrele, nicht unbedingt länger als einen monat einfrieren, magere fische nicht unbedingt länger als drei monate. es hängt natürlich auch damit zusammen, wie die fische vor dem einfrieren behandelt wurden. durften sie nach dem fang in praller sonne in einer gerne schwarzen plastiktüte mächtig "reifen", lohnt sich natürlich das einfrieren überhaupt nicht mehr. gefragt ist da der mülleimer. gleich gekühlter fisch, der keine druckstellen abbekommen hat, sollte sich mindestens bis zu den oben empfohlenen einfrierzeiten halten. immer aber gilt, je kürzer eingefrohren, desto leckerer!!! chippog


----------



## 42er barsch (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Haltbarkeit von eingefrorenem Aal*

hi,

ich weiß, ist schon etwas älter, der thread, bin aber gerade aus aktuellem anlass darüber gestolpert.

als ich vergangene woche fische zum räuchern aus dem froster holte ist mir ein aal in die hände gefallen der wohl nicht gelistet war(warum auch immer)
und sich daher unter ein paar forellen versteckt hielt.

da hat der im normalfall gar nix zu suchen.  LOL

ich habe absolut was dagegen getötete tiere einfach zu entsorgen deshalb wurde wurde der aal mit in lake gelegt und wanderte mit in den tischräucherofen.

optisch war absolut nichts dagegen zu sagen, geruchstechnisch war alles in ordnung und was soll ich sagen geschmacklich war er er auch völlig  o.k.

ich hatte schon kulinarisch schlechtere ware zwischen den zähnen auf irgendwelchen fischer - und volksfesten.

eingefroren war der fisch in einem normalen gefrierbeutel mit sehr wenig restluft, ich sauge die immer ab und drehe den beutel dann richtig fest zu.

so, zum schluss will ich auch noch das fang- bzw. einfriertdatum preisgeben

05.2012

ich war selbst überrascht, denn einen aal lasse ich in der regel nicht soo lange im froster, beim datum kann ich mich aber nicht geirrt haben, denn in 2013 war ich, arbeits- und krankheitsbedingt nicht eine nacht auf aal los.


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Haltbarkeit von eingefrorenem Aal*

Ich habe vorgestern die letzten eingefrorenen und gut vaquumierten Aale von Oktober verwertet. Die Fische waren noch absolut top.:m


----------

